# 2WW - IMPLANTATION BLEEDING!!



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi!

Can anyone tell me anything about implantation bleeding, can it be mistaken for AF?
I'm on day 10 of 2ww after 1st IUI (natural) and yesterday am started spotting and today I have continuous light bleeding with the usual AF pains etc.
I feel this is AF but was wondering if theres a chance I could still be pg as I'm normally like a clock and its too early for it to have started(4 days is early for me).

Would really appreciate any help or advice.


                                                   Thanks
                                                     Misty


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Misty

I hate to say it but it sounds like af   I've done 2 x IUI's and both times af arrived about 10 days after IUI. I'm 28 days like clockwork so this was v early for me.

Let us know how you get on though and everything crossed that it turns out not to be af.

T
xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

May well be af but I have know implantation bleeds sound just the same so Good Luck.

Ruth


----------

